# Lyft opting in?



## marcello9898 (Aug 2, 2015)

Has anyone had a problem with opting-in for Lyft's guarantees? I opted in for the guarantee(week 8/9) and even sent Lyft an image line screen shot. They stated their servers dont show me opting in. I've opted in for the last 2 months every week? It would be nice if Lyft sent you an email confirming that you have opted in versus just a landing page. It's now your word versus their word. So similar to Uber in many aspects...


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

marcello9898 said:


> Has anyone had a problem with opting-in for Lyft's guarantees? I opted in for the guarantee(week 8/9) and even sent Lyft an image line screen shot. They stated their servers dont show me opting in. I've opted in for the last 2 months every week? It would be nice if Lyft sent you an email confirming that you have opted in versus just a landing page. It's now your word versus their word. So similar to Uber in many aspects...


Yes it happened to me when they first starting offering guarantees a few months ago. I did the same thing as you with the confirmation screen shot but it's not sufficient according to them. I had to go to my web history in my browser (History Tab next to View Tab at the top of Firefox), go to the date I "opted in" and take a screen shot of my history showing I had accessed the web addresses reflecting the "opt in" and confirmation page. The web address they wanted to see in the history was:

https://www.lyft.com/drivers/guarantees/confirmation
They made sure it was accessed during the dates of the week in dispute. It took 5 business days of back and forth. One or two times they told me there was nothing they could do and tried to drop it, but I kept pushing them. They finally admitted their system F'ed up with a condescending reply saying they would do me a favor this time, but it was a one time exception. They paid the guarantee money the next week.


----------



## San Lim (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey guys I know it's a pain in the ass, but here's a thought, every time you receive an opt-in email, why don't you video record yourself login into your email, opening up Lyft's email, clicking "Visit The Opt-In Page", and clicking opt-in, all the while getting a shot of your computer's time and date as well? That should be sufficient enough of a proof. If that still doesn't do it then you will know what's going on. Good Luck!


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

When do you get confirmation of guaranteed hours being paid? Daily summary or weekly earnings report?


----------

